# I love this town, Vancouver BC



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

Every time we visit I think wow, what a beautiful place. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

The view from our room at the Rosedale on Robson. The view is from the bedroom. While I was looking out at the other buildings I saw others looking at me looking at them.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

The view of Vancouver from Lonsdale Market.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

The clock in Gas Town. Many restaurants in this area.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2022)

Looks awesome, have a great time.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

slip said:


> Looks awesome, have a great time.



Thanks Jeff. We are and we will. 

Bill


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures. I love Vancouver!!


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 27, 2022)

Great place.  And the people are even better.

Dave


----------



## jackio (Sep 27, 2022)

We were there in May, and although it was beautiful, we were accosted by panhandlers almost everywhere we went.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 27, 2022)

jackio said:


> We were there in May, and although it was beautiful, we were accosted by panhandlers almost everywhere we went.


In all of my visits while our daughter was in school never accosted by panhandlers. It has been a few years since I've been there though.

@easyrider if you haven't gone already be sure to visit the Museum of Anthropology on the UBC campus.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2022)

We walked today. Lots of walking. The only homeless we saw were on Hastings and in some of the parks. They never bothered us. We walked through a couple groups of them on our way back from Gas Town last night. 

We spent some time in Stanley Park and the Aquarium. Went to Granville and had diner outside by the water. There were a few musicians busking. We had a bit of excitment as a seagull came swooping down aiming at my wifes dinner. She saw it coming and backhanded it so hard it bounced off the table and hit the ground. We all made eye contact with that seagull as it went across the table and onto the ground. It was good to see that even though neither of us have trained for years that her training kicked in. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 28, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It was good to see that even though neither of us have trained for years that her training kicked in.
> 
> Bill



You have training in seagull swatting? 

Dave


----------



## marmite (Sep 28, 2022)

easyrider said:


> We walked today. Lots of walking. The only homeless we saw were on Hastings and in some of the parks. They never bothered us. We walked through a couple groups of them on our way back from Gas Town last night.


I work in Vancouver, and have never had a problem with any type of aggressive panhandling.  There are definitely panhandlers who work a certain corner and are territorial, I have seen some panhandlers fight each other (verbally) over a spot. There are a lot near the cruise terminal and Gastown, they seem to work the tourist areas more than other areas in the city.  That said, it doesn't seem any worse to me than I experience in most cities I go to on the West Coast. 

Glad you had a great time and love the photos.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You have training in seagull swatting?
> 
> Dave



    I kind of felt bad for the seagull. It was at that moment that I realized I should not try to grab a fry off my wifes plate without asking. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 28, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I kind of felt bad for the seagull. It was at that moment that I realized I should not try to grab a fry off my wifes plate without asking.
> 
> Bill



You could get hurt. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 28, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I kind of felt bad for the seagull. It was at that moment that I realized I should not try to grab a fry off my wifes plate without asking.


Careful there. You could end up with a fork stuck in the back of your hand!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)

Lord Stanley is at the entrance of the park. There is a plaque beneath that quotes Lord Stanley's dedication of the park , " To the use and enjoyment of people of all colour, creeds and customs for all time". This man also gave us the Stanley Cup.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## middleoforchid (Sep 29, 2022)

easyrider said:


> View attachment 65623


I live in the suburbs of Vancouver but have never seen this bldg, will go downtown to see it on the weekends. Happy to know that you are having a good time here.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 30, 2022)

I love your photos, @easyrider! Vancouver is such a beautiful city.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)

PamMo said:


> I love your photos, @easyrider! Vancouver is such a beautiful city.



Yes it is. We are lucky as the trees are beginning to change colors. There are so many food options here. We have been hanging out in Yale Town the last couple of evenings. We kind of like Yale Town better than Gas Town for restaurants and bars. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)

Luanne said:


> In all of my visits while our daughter was in school never accosted by panhandlers. It has been a few years since I've been there though.
> 
> @easyrider if you haven't gone already be sure to visit the Museum of Anthropology on the UBC campus.



We made it over to the MOA yesterday at about 10 am. Sheila was doing tours so we lucked out and had one of the semi retired professors showing us the exhibits for hours. Some of the staff came out to see a picture I had that generated a bit of excitement. They think they know the family that carved our comercial pole in the 50's. Off the get go I was told I painted it in colors that are not authentic but that was ok as I was close. I painted this 35 years ago so kudo's to Benjamin Moore. It was an interesting day. Thanks for the suggestion.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)

This is our pole which was traded to us for work on a commercial project about 40 years ago. I had sent pictures of this to UW anthropology and received a letter from their department saying it was a commercial pole of unknown artist but the style looked Tlingit from SE Alaska. Yesterday the MOA said it was a commercial pole and because of it's age and the wing it was likely carved right after the moratorium that prevented the First Nation people from cultural norms such as carving poles. The carver placed the wing on this possibly to make the pole a Christian Cross to signify his identity as Christian. It really was an interesting day having experts mull over our pole. They want more pictures front and back.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## easyrider (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## djyamyam (Sep 30, 2022)

Since you like art, you should check out the the A-maze-ing Laughter statues in English Bay right by Davie/Denman street





						A-maze-ing Laughter | Vancouver Biennale
					

Title: A-maze-ing Laughter Artist: Yue Minjun (b. 1962, China) Medium: 14 patinated cast-bronze figures Dimensions: 259 cm (102 in) tall Weight: 250 kg (551 lbs) Location: Morton Park (Davie Street and Denman Street) at English Bay in Vancouver A-maze-ing Laughter is the most beloved sculpture...




					www.vancouverbiennale.com
				




We always get a kick out of them when we're there visiting


----------



## easyrider (Oct 2, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Since you like art, you should check out the the A-maze-ing Laughter statues in English Bay right by Davie/Denman street
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We did see these while riding ebikes along the seawalls and bike lanes. Now I wish we would have stopped for a closer look. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Oct 2, 2022)

We decided to hit the road early because of the increasing border crossing wait times. We were at the border by 6:30 am and the line of cars was two lane up to the middle of the park. The line moved incredibly slow. When we finally made it to where we could see the border gates there was only one of the nine open plus the nexus gate. It took almost 90 minutes to cross. In contrast, it only took 10 minutes to cross into Canada.

Bill


----------



## Greg G (Oct 3, 2022)

easyrider said:


> The view from our room at the Rosedale on Robson. The view is from the bedroom. While I was looking out at the other buildings I saw others looking at me looking at them.
> 
> Bill


How'd you like the Rosedale on Robson?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 3, 2022)

Greg G said:


> How'd you like the Rosedale on Robson?



I really like the location. Very easy walk to many places in Gas Town and Yale Town. Plenty of restaurants on Robson. The view of the one bed unit we had was pretty good from the bedroom which has floor to ceiling windows. The one bed unit was on the smaller side of one bed units we have had else where but was fine for two adults. All in all I do like the Rosedale on Robson but compared to the Worldmark it is a bit lacking.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 3, 2022)

We were just there in August.  We stayed in hotels with points we had to burn.  

I loved everything.  I loved White Spot.  We used to have one in Denver years ago, and here they were, all over Vancouver. We ate great burgers and fries and other good stuff at White Spot.  

The kids museum was great for our five-year-old but goodies in the main big area kept her from wanting to do much.  She wanted candy and ice cream.  I like that our museums in Denver don't have that stuff right in the middle of the place.  

Loved the little ferry boats.  We went to Granville Island and ate great food.  Everything was good, and we got a variety and shared (all four of us).  Elizabeth didn't eat much.  The babies didn't care.


----------

